# Doctor with alien visions is charged with assault



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Ed Baker*/ [email protected]
Wednesday, November 23, 2005

*A* 41-year-old Weymouth doctor charged with attempting to kill his live-in boyfriend had visions of aliens visiting Earth and he believed that they would return, according to an affidavit filed by Phillip A. Beattie, a state investigator. 
 Dr. Joseph E. Kalinowski of 38 Hillcrest Road also drank heavily, used steroids and injected himself with human growth hormones, according to Beattie. 
The criminal allegations prompted the State Board of Registration in Medicine to suspend Kalinowski¹s medical license last week. (Nov. 16)

"The summary suspension occurs when the board determines the physician is a danger to the public welfare," said Russell Aims, a spokesman with the Board of Registration. 
 "That is enough to remove a doctor from practicing and it allows the board to conduct an investigation and take appropriate action." 
Police claim Kalinowski tried to kill his 41-year-old-boyfriend by striking him in the neck with a jagged piece of glass following an argument inside Kalinowski¹s home. The wound occurred approximately an inch from the victim¹s jugular vein, according to Weymouth Police Sgt. Richard Fuller in a court document. 
Police arrested Kalinowski a short time after they interviewed the alleged victim. Beattie claims Kalinowski lived with his boyfriend for nearly six months after they met in an Internet chat room in April, 2005. 
Kalinowski, a former Quincy Medical Center physician, is undergoing psychiatric evaluation at the Medical Center on an in-patient basis. He pleaded not guilty to armed assault with intent to commit murder, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, and assault with intent to commit murder in Quincy District Court on Nov. 7. 
State medical records indicate Kalinowski worked at Quincy Medical Center from March 15, 2001-March 15,-2005. He also served at Brockton Hospital for a brief period and resigned shortly after hospital officials decided not to renew his employment contract in June. 
"Dr. Kalinowski said he was an unemployed physician, had been terminated from Quincy Hospital for being gay, had lost his job at Brockton Hospital for unknown reasons, was in debt and could not afford to pay his mortgage," Beattie said.

Kalinowski indicated he resigned from Brockton Hospital because of depression and a psychiatrist submitted a note to hospital officials on his behalf, Beattie said. 
 Kalinowski also drank alcohol frequently after he stopped working and prescribed various drugs for himself at CVS in Jackson Square, according to court documents. Some of these drugs included; celexa, neurontin, cialis, clomid, deca durabolin, androgel and human growth hormone. (HGH) 
"Dr. Kalinowski wrote and filled several prescription drugs for himself during the period from April, 2005 to October, 2005," Beattie said. "These prescriptions were written on a Brockton Hospital prescription pad."

 Kalinowski also tried to obtain employment at Norwood Hospital shortly after he resigned from Brockton Hospital. 
 "Dr. Kalinowski, applied for employment at Norwood Hospital and was told he would not pass credentialing so he withdrew his application," Beattie said. 
Kalinowski also attempted to become a U.S. Navy doctor and tried to sell his home shortly before he allegedly assaulted his boyfriend. 
"During the week prior to the incident on Nov. 5, Dr. Kalinowski listed his house for sale with Caldwell Banker, contacted a naval recruiter on-line and informed, (victim) he was selling his house and join the Navy as a doctor," Beattie said. 
Kalinowski has been licensed to practice since 1997, according to the Board of Registration in Medicine. He graduated from Jefferson Medical College of Thomas Jefferson University in 1989 and specializes in emergency medicine and internal medicine. 
State law permits the Board of Registration to suspend a doctor when the, "said physician has engaged in misconduct that undermines the public confidence in the integrity of the medical profession and indicates a lack of good moral character."

Board of Registration chairman Dr. Martin Crane indicated Kalinowski¹s suspension is necessary because of the allegations¹ seriousness. 
 "The board has determined that, based upon the information set forth in the motion for summary suspension, the health, safety and welfare of the public necessitates said suspension," stated Crane. 
The board¹s decision requires Kalinowski to provide a copy of the suspension order to all; hospitals in Massachusetts and wherever he has medical privileges to practice. Kalinowski must also indicate to the board he has complied with its directive within 10 business days since it was issued.


----------

